#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  duvidas sobre Mikrotik

## dbnet

Boa noite galera, recentemente montei um provedor de internet, 
em um interior, contratei um pacote de 15 mega full, porem eu não tenho servidor próprio, eu alugo de um outro provedor 
só que percebendo algumas coisas eu vi que estou pagando um preço muito caro pela banda e outra pessoa está usando,
e sem falar que quando tem que cadastrar usuário no servidor é maior briga, então resolvi montar meu próprio servidor, a pergunta que eu faço qual qual é o servidor que eu possa montar sem gastar muito dinheiro e que der pra me gerenciar meus clientes, gerenciar banda e e seja seguro etc, se alguém poder me ajudar eu agradeço,
atualmente estou usando na minha torre 4 painel *Ubiquiti Airmax Basestation Am-5g17-90 17dbi 90º 5ghz*

----------


## demattos

bom dia, fala mais de sua rede, quantos pops vc tem, e se esta e roteado ou esta em bridge?

eu sugiro o uso para gerenciamento e cadastro o mk-auth com radius e pppoe

otimo gerenciador.

----------


## dbnet

bom *Rodrigo Rodrigues de Mattos
minha rede é composta por uma* *Antena Ubiquiti Nano Bridge M5 Nb-5g22 5ghz 5.8 Ghz*essa recebe o sianal do do provedor que eu aluguei o servidor ela esta configurada em bridge tbm 4
*Ubiquiti Airmax Basestation Am-5g17-90 17dbi 90º 5ghz*os clientes usam NanoStation Loco M5 5 Ghz no modo Ap
gostaria de montar um servidor pelo menos pra começar e tirar do outro provedor 
Uma Rb seria uma solução pelo menos pra começar,?
A outra duvida disponho de meu plano de 15 mega full quantos clientes posso conseguir com essa velocidade, deixando os clientes satisfeito etc

----------


## uesleycorrea

Meu amigo, bom dia.

Estou com o demattos. O Mk-Auth é uma excelente solução para você, e uma RB1100 vai te dar uma folga de uns 150 clientes simultâneos no PPPoE. Mas só que você precisa ter noção de alguma coisa, se não vai precisar contratar consultoria pra te ajudar aí. Sem ter noção de planos de Internet, garantia de banda, roteamento, NAT, PPPoE, etc, seu provedor vai capengar um pouco até conseguir andar com as próprias pernas.

Precisando de algo, entre em contato.

----------


## demattos

> bom *Rodrigo Rodrigues de Mattos
> minha rede é composta por uma* *Antena Ubiquiti Nano Bridge M5 Nb-5g22 5ghz 5.8 Ghz*
> 
> essa recebe o sianal do do provedor que eu aluguei o servidor ela esta configurada em bridge tbm 4
> *Ubiquiti Airmax Basestation Am-5g17-90 17dbi 90º 5ghz*
> 
> os clientes usam NanoStation Loco M5 5 Ghz no modo Ap
> gostaria de montar um servidor pelo menos pra começar e tirar do outro provedor 
> Uma Rb seria uma solução pelo menos pra começar,?
> A outra duvida disponho de meu plano de 15 mega full quantos clientes posso conseguir com essa velocidade, deixando os clientes satisfeito etc



como nosso amigo @*uesleycorrea* descreveu esta seria a solucao para inicio, ja quantos cliente vc consegue, vai depender das velocidades ofertadas, sugiro vc da uma estudada boa em controle banda e burst com mikrotik. Outra ponto importante e um monitoramento de seus clientes, o comportamento deles referente ao uso da internet tambem e um fator determinante no aproveitamento do seu link, um exemplo, tem aqueles clientes que so usam facebook emal e msn, tem aqueles que baixam frequentemebte videos e musicas. Para concluir uma analize tem que ser feita para avaliar o aproveitamento do seus link x quantidades de clientes com qualidade, se puder contrate alguem para fazer esta configuracao inicial e treinal vc com o mk-auth que e espetacular se bem aproveitado.


abraco, se precisar add meu skype que se encontra no minha assinatura


feliz natal

----------


## wondernetwork

> Boa noite galera, recentemente montei um provedor de internet, 
> em um interior, contratei um pacote de 15 mega full, porem eu não tenho servidor próprio, eu alugo de um outro provedor 
> só que percebendo algumas coisas eu vi que estou pagando um preço muito caro pela banda e outra pessoa está usando,
> e sem falar que quando tem que cadastrar usuário no servidor é maior briga, então resolvi montar meu próprio servidor, a pergunta que eu faço qual qual é o servidor que eu possa montar sem gastar muito dinheiro e que der pra me gerenciar meus clientes, gerenciar banda e e seja seguro etc, se alguém poder me ajudar eu agradeço,
> atualmente estou usando na minha torre 4 painel *Ubiquiti Airmax Basestation Am-5g17-90 17dbi 90º 5ghz*


_cara é o seguinte, por expêriencia própria
tenho 160 clientes em 15 megas gvt
ums 20 clientes com 1 mega 
o resto dos clientes com 512 kbps

o resto pra gerenciar melhor custo beneficio com certeza é o mk-auth (aqui vc usa um pc)
pra servidor bom é rb 100 ou 1100 ou 1200.
e se vc não tiver dinheiro pode montar num pc mesmo, que aliás dá mais processamento
_
_agora pra configurar esses equipamentos é outra conversa... 

á e feliz natal para vc e todo o munnnndo !!!!!_

----------


## leoservice

*@wondernetwork deu uma boa dica, se esta sem dinheiro para investir monte em UM PC. Alugar servidor para este caso é furada.

Uma RB 1100 é uma otima opção se puder investir.

Em seguinda Configurar:
* DNS
* Rota Default
* PPOE Server ou Hotspot
* QOS 
etc*

----------


## brunocemeru

sangue,minha rede
17m full
mkauth
servidor rb1100
250 clientes
rede em brigde
altenticação pppoe
planos de 1m(real 512k),configura um burst direitinho q funfa legal
as autenticações são feitas direto pelo proprio nanostation,ou seja o cliente não mexe em nada é tudo no automatico

resumo um luxo

obs:agora para recebimento tem q seguir uns passos,uso carne com 12 meses e uso cob caixa porq é o de valor mais baixo por boleto pago.mas vc pode usar qualquer banco,ate mesmo os gerencianet da vida e tal.sendo q vc deve lembrar q cada um tem seu valor por boleto pago.

outra coisa amigo,se sua rede ficar diretinho dá para vc tocar sua rede com ate uns 300 clientes sozinho,vai depender de sua disposição e conhecimento.

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo configurando todos clientes direito, com sinal bom, visada boa, configuração correta só nessa torre da pra colocar 300 clientes fácil...

----------


## dbnet

Bom gente quero agradecer a todos vcs que tiraram minhas duvidas todas as respostas 
estão bem relacionadas vou analisar todas as opiniões e botar em pratica so não vou fazer isso agora
pois esta chegando ano novo ai tenho que me diverti um pouco kkk
mais uma coisa eu garanto eu fui buscar informações no lugar certo 
e assim que eu estiver montando meu servidor eu posto pra vcs os resultados vlw galera

----------

